# Planning a trip up North



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

I am planning to visit my cousin for a couple days around June 20th. He lives in Vineland, New Jersey. I just wanted to find out if there is a pier/beach/jetty close by that I can wet my line. My cousin is not into fishing, so I can really use your help with kind of species I can target and what kind of tackle I should bring with me.

Thanks & Tightlines
TM62:beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I would*

Hit up STRIPASAURUS. He's from up that way.


----------



## weakie1 (Mar 28, 2005)

tarponman, your about 20-30 minutes to great fishing. You can target weakies and striper at night and flounder during the day. once your down there find rte 47 and follow it south. It will run you right into a WHOLE bunch of areas. You need to look on a map and pick some. If you follow it to the end you will end up in cape may. Try fishing off a little jetty called the concrete ship or their is a bunck of jetties to the left of this one. Use the concrete ship as a reference as it is a tourist attraction (kinda but not really). You can search for the concrete ship on google and will find better directions then look on google maps and you should see jetties in that area and just pick one. There are piers in NJ but not like they have down south.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Weakie, I will check out the jetties.

Tightlines TM62


----------

